# Spare wheel carrier



## normaa (Sep 20, 2007)

Can Anyone please help me? Does anyone no where i can buy underslug wheel carrier for a damon daybreak?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

normaa said:


> Can Anyone please help me? Does anyone no where i can buy underslug wheel carrier for a damon daybreak?


I'm also been looking for a wheel carrier.. they don't seem to exist in the UK for USRVs :?

A friend of mine was going to make one and use a winder from a scrap truck but still no success..


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Hmmm, looks like there could be quite a market for them. I've been crawling under our RV trying to work out how to mount something ever since we chatted about it in your pub. I've even posted on a couple of american sites without success.

Regards
Doug


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Looks like we are all looking for the same thing, I will keep checking back to see if there is any news!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Doug 

yes indeed.. the only one I know who has a carrier is Shane (snelly) who has a GeorgieBoy.. 

If your reading Shane, can you get a pic ? 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

my daybreak was modified by converting the empty space under the lounge/diner slide to open, and putting in a spare wheel carrier. i think all that was needed was to add hinges and locks to the long fixed panel, then make up an angle iron mounting for the wheel. 

i subsequently made a small locker out of the remaining space, where i store my a-frame when not in use.

if anyone is interested, i could take some photos and try to upload them next time i am in the RV, although this is not likely before mid december.

des


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Des , 
sounds like you have come up with a neat solution for yours which I assume are 19" rims.
22.5" rims are extremely heavy, physically lifting them is nigh on impossible, I think the only practical solution is a crank up carrier under the chassis.. 

I have seen a 22.5" spare mounted on the front of a pusher, ( lord knows how he got it up there) but it was really ugly looking :roll:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Jim, could you design it? if you can i can weld it up for you.

Olley


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

hi jim.

you are, of course, correct in that. even the "small" wheels are pretty heavy. fortunately, the way mine is fixed, it more or less slides out. there is no need to do a straight lift, as some of the weight is always taken by the framework.

you probably know I have a tyre monitor system. this gives an alert if the pressure drops. it also enables you to read your tyre pressures at the touch of a button. this system costs about the same as a tyre. possibly less with the dollar exchange rate as it is. might make a good alternative (unless of to the hinterlands) to a spare wheel, as prevention is always better (and cheaper) than cure.

des


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Olley 

Thanks for the offer but welding isn't a problem, I can do that, I've also got the design but I need a crank up mechanism which I'm trying to source from a breakers yard .. not given up yet... 

Hi Des

The tyre monitor kit is a great idea but I wouldn't substitute it in place of the spare. 
At present I carry the spare in the trailer but would like to leave the trailer in Spain when we next go to Morocco .. makes life easier on tight sites..

watch this space .. cheers guys, Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

This may be the answer..

My only concern is it may restrict air flow from the engine.. any thoughts ??



















EITHER MODEL TIRE CARRIER ALLOWS YOU TO CARRY JUST THE TIRE IF YOU PREFER OR THE TIRE MOUNTED ON A WHEEL. EITHER MODEL ALLOWS YOU TO FLAT TOW UP TO 5000 LBS BEHIND THE CARRIER.

Information, courtesy Linda, Stateside Tuning


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

bump.. for those who may have missed this solution !


----------



## 97661 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Jim,

I have got a spare wheel carrier on my motorhome under the rear chassis with crank up mechanism if you want I can take photo's and email them to you.
Mine is a 34ft Damon Daybreak.  

Mick


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This is probably of no use to you RV's :roll: but you never know i've just spotted this in the CCC mag December issue page 80 Spare Wheel Carrier £38.50 + P&P £11.50

No drilling required in most cases. Easy to fit. Fits all known chassis. Fully adjustable. Weighs only 4kg. Slides out when required. Zinc plate finish for protection

General & Tube Engineering Ltd.,
Priestley Road,
Wardley Ind Est
Warsley 
Manchester
M28 2LX
Tel 0161 728 2946


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Brits-RV said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> I have got a spare wheel carrier on my motorhome under the rear chassis with crank up mechanism if you want I can take photo's and email them to you.
> Mine is a 34ft Damon Daybreak.
> ...


Thanks Mike, very kind.. 
I'm hopeful of finding a crank up mechanism off of a truck, once found the rest is relatively straight forward ... says he ... :lol:

Cheers 
Jim


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

All you've got to then is thoroughly document it so we can copy it!

Regards
Doug


----------

